# To London's mum, about haircut :)



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya,
I could be wrong, but did London once have a sort of poodle type hair cut? I could have mistaken London's pictures for another maltese on the site? I am getting Charlottes hair cut on 1st June and remember a picture with very short hair on the body but hair still on the legs? I was wondering if it was Londons picture if you could re-post it so that I can show the groomer to get Charlottes hair cut in a similar way. She has lots of knots which I'm battling daily and so her body is going to have to be shaved  

I hope I have the right dog LOL, apologies if not

Charlottes mum


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello! London has had a few "different" hairstyles, so I will post photos of the one I think you're talking about...




























The groomer accidentally cut her ears two different lengths, and I like the length of the face in this photo for that cut the best:










I hope those help! Let me know if you need any other photos and I can try and find some.  I LOVE that style of cut and if I change my mind about growing London's coat back out, I will definitely do that cut again.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, and I had the groomer do a #3F on the body, and scissor the legs. That will probably help you.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Confession time :blush:
I have a print of that first pic on my kitchen notice board as I absolutely love that style. I'm gradually working towards it but 'we' are currently exhibiting the too short, uneven ears syndrome as well


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ May 13 2009, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775797


> Confession time :blush:
> I have a print of that first pic on my kitchen notice board as I absolutely love that style. I'm gradually working towards it but 'we' are currently exhibiting the too short, uneven ears syndrome as well [/B]


Aww...lol, don't worry, as we all know our babies' hair grows SO fast. :smheat: 

Like I said, it is my favorite cut on London and was great b/c I could dress her and not worry about her body matting at all. I also had the groomer shave all 4 of her armpits so that wasn't an issue. 

Seeing her photos in this haircut makes me want to do it again...lol...I'm trying so hard to grow it out again!


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

yep, thats the pic!  

I managed to stay on top of the knots to about 1.5 inches in length and then within about 3 days have a matted litttle girl.... ? even though I brushed her, the matts seem to appear from nowhere and everywhere LOL I'd love to have her long haired, but don't know if I will ever be able to do that. Anyway, at least she has her topknot and ears and tail with long hair.

Thanks so much for the pics, at least I can show the groomer the pictures now to give her some idea of what I want  thanks alot! 

By the way, I think London is very beautiful


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

For some reason I cant view the pic  I would really like to see it since I am also battling matted hair on my baby..


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (bailey02 @ May 13 2009, 11:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775900


> For some reason I cant view the pic  I would really like to see it since I am also battling matted hair on my baby..[/B]


sorry to hear about your matts to  tell me about it! Charlottes onl bee like t ince coming out of qaranine and I just can't seem to win with the matts? her hairr if just so dry , thin, bu loads of it and start with curls. I'm tmpted to go for a ner shaven look all over and start totally from scratch leaving the topknot and ears and tail? thinking about it...........

don't know why you can't see the pic?


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Pup and Ollie have London's hair style, my groomer calls it a "lazy lamb".


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (mpappie @ May 14 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776185


> Pup and Ollie have London's hair style, my groomer calls it a "lazy lamb".[/B]


Charlottes groomer has only cut her first Maltese about 1 week ago, before this time she has never even seen a Maltese! I have been in the UK now since August 2008 and so far I have seen no other Maltese in London or anywhere? weird. The groomer said that it was the first Maltese she saw in her life! she's been a groomer for many years. I told her I want a lazy lamb and she had no clue, but promised me that if I can get ictures she will create a lazy lamb


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

plus, the groomer commented on the other Maltese saying that it was te cutest dog ever that she had to groom LOL


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ May 16 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776972


> I have been in the UK now since August 2008 and so far I have seen no other Maltese in *London* or anywhere? weird. The groomer said that it was the first Maltese she saw in her life! she's been a groomer for many years.[/B]


Pip is a *London* Maltese  Keep looking... I think Paris and Aries (members here) may be in London too. But you are right, there are only a few Maltese in the UK in comparison to the US. I know a very good groomer who actually owns a Maltese - she is in South East London - PM me if that is near enough and you would like details.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ May 13 2009, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775749


> Hiya,
> I could be wrong, but did London once have a sort of poodle type hair cut? I could have mistaken London's pictures for another maltese on the site? I am getting Charlottes hair cut on 1st June and remember a picture with very short hair on the body but hair still on the legs? I was wondering if it was Londons picture if you could re-post it so that I can show the groomer to get Charlottes hair cut in a similar way. She has lots of knots which I'm battling daily and so her body is going to have to be shaved
> 
> I hope I have the right dog LOL, apologies if not
> ...


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ May 16 2009, 08:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777139


> QUOTE (Charlottes mum @ May 13 2009, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775749





> Hiya,
> I could be wrong, but did London once have a sort of poodle type hair cut? I could have mistaken London's pictures for another maltese on the site? I am getting Charlottes hair cut on 1st June and remember a picture with very short hair on the body but hair still on the legs? I was wondering if it was Londons picture if you could re-post it so that I can show the groomer to get Charlottes hair cut in a similar way. She has lots of knots which I'm battling daily and so her body is going to have to be shaved
> 
> I hope I have the right dog LOL, apologies if not
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey now there is a haircut i could go for....I have been looking for the right cut for my sugar and this could be it for the summer..does it have a name.. your dog has the same kind of hair mine does and i like that cut..still looks like a malt..but cool for the summer...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> Hey now there is a haircut i could go for....I have been looking for the right cut for my sugar and this could be it for the summer..does it have a name.. your dog has the same kind of hair mine does and i like that cut..still looks like a malt..but cool for the summer...[/B]


The cut style is a modified poodle cut, but usually called a "lamb" cut. If you're interested in getting the same cut done, you are more than welcome to print off my London girl's photos to take to your groomer!  As I mentioned in another post, the body is done with a #3F and the legs are scissored. I also had the groomer shave the armpits so she wouldn't mat from harnesses.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I believe this is the same cut that Tatum and Miss T (I knew I would spell it wrong) model quite often.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 18 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778087


> I believe this is the same cut that Tatum and Miss T (I knew I would spell it wrong) model quite often.[/B]


You are right, Erin, they also have the "lamb" style cut! I actually used photos of Tchelsi & Tatumn and modified it in my own way. It's a wonderful cut!


----------

